# Well, my vet said I was an idiot



## Ashley_Howard (Mar 23, 2015)

Took riley to the vet to have his eye checked out, and decided to ask her opinion on raw feeding. I told her I wanted to make the switch, and I was looking for a bit of guidance. She essentially said that I would be an idiot to switch him, and that he stood a very high chance of getting very badly sick and would probably die due to salmonella poisoning. She also said kibble was all he would ever need, and then proceeded to tell me that my brand of kibble was absolute garbage and he should be eating science diet. Now, I did pretty extensive research before choosing a brand of food, and I feel pretty confident in my choice. I'm currently feeding him Fromm large breed puppy food. I do still want to make the switch to raw in the near future though! 

Ahhhh some vets just really bother me. Anyone else have this type of experience with their vet?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Nope. Any vet I use agree with how and what I feed, when to spay or neuter and vaccination schedule. If they want to give an opinion I'm all ears, but if any called me an idiot I would not be going back.


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

What food were you feeding before if I may ask?
Edit sorry. Re-read the post.
Never gave Fromm... But from what I understand from this forum, users believe it to be one of the best, if not the best, and superior to science-diet.

Lol another science Diet vet recommendation.
Some of the Vetenary industry is starting to feel like McD's ScienceDiet Franchise.

She was way too strongly opinionated for my liking on topics that are a lot broader than just Medical....

This vet's opinion means more for me.
Googled her opinion.

Watching it now.
Confident to post it anyways.
Everything she says, always makes complete sense to me.


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

Part 2.
Listening to part1... still... Yep again... Sounds like scientific based opinion.
I think this way too so far.
Not surprising.

Again. Great Vet.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Get a new vet. Science Diet is corn. Fromm is a high end food. Your vet is an idiot with no nutritional background. And I"m not saying that because I feed raw. I'm saying that because of the pushing the science diet and calling you an idiot for asking for input.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I have. My (X) vet- 4 office visits and 3 screw ups on his part. 1st tried to give rabies vaccine at 13 weeks, 2. gave Bordatella when I specifically told him not to after long discussion. 3. Rabies vaccine certificate indicated he used expired vaccine rendering the certificate void. I asked to see the vial and he blew his top saying he did not want any client that questioned him and he said "I will not treat your dog anymore. I will mail his records to you". 

I talked to friends who own a GSD and manage the local Humane Society thrift store. They gave me a name of one of the vets they use specifically for their GSD, this vet owns a GSD also so I will use her.

Don't know why some of the vets are acting like cardiac surgeons lately. They want you to do exactly what they say, use exactly the products they push, don't want any questions and apparently explanations for their decisions are out of the question and considered rude.

The guy isn't getting my money and I feel sorry for any dogs he treats. I've also passed my experience along to fellow members of our neighborhood association as he just relocated here. Don't think he'll be getting much business from them either.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

llombardo said:


> Nope. Any vet I use agree with how and what I feed, when to spay or neuter and vaccination schedule. If they want to give an opinion I'm all ears, but if any called me an idiot I would not be going back.


I don't think my vet needs to agree with me. But they need to have valid, scientific, reasons for their logic. They are the medical people, not me. 

I'm willing to bet they do not have any sound reason for pushing the SD over the Fromm other than the SD company told them so. I bet they have no idea the actual nutritional requirements of a dog and I bet that because an excellent vet I go to told me 'the downside to being a vet now is that we have one semester of nutrition'. 

OP - if you want to do a home cooked or raw diet, find an actual nutritionist. There are several good ones available such as Monica Segal (spelling? heidigsd could tell you).


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Yeahh ... my vet I like, but I don't discuss nutrition. When he found out I was feeding (at that time), Fromm LBP, he really wanted me to switch to something like Purina or SD. I just said that I didn't like that SD's first ingredient was corn and he said that he would rather feed good quality corn from a company that KNEW where it was from, than take the chance on an 'unknown'. Yeahhh, that's the last time diet was mentioned. I don't say anything, and he hasn't asked. Doesn't bother me to tell him how I feel (hey he's younger than I am!) politely, and move on. I like how he treats my animals medically, though.


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

Dr. Becker on feeding Raw:

Part 1





Part 2


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Dr. Becker has a book on diet with suggested meal plans. That might be a good place for you to start


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Run as far as you can from this Vet. Don't get me wrong you don't want a Vet to agree with you all the time, but you don't want them to tell you its their way or no way at all either. Find a new Vet.


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

Raw Food: Part 3.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Most veterinarians sell SD in their offices. I do not like SD due to past research I have done on the brand. My vet has never tried to tell me to buy the SD he sells. Many other vets sell it so they recommend it so they can sell more. If I were you (OP) I would get a new vet. Anyone that talks down to their clients like that is not going to be very popular and will not get many referrals to build their business. I love my vet. He listens to what I have to say, is always available, even at night and on weekends and holidays. I recommend my vet to any people that ask in this area but he really doesn't need my help as his business is booming.


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

Guess it looks like, you are not an idiot. 
Which begs the question. Somebody else may or may not be.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Just out of curiosity...was it an older vet? That sort of obnoxiousness is something I've seen a lot in older vets, and it really bugs me. Younger vets seem a lot more open minded.

The Fromm thing is especially stupid as they are one of the oldest pet food companies in America, and they even developed the first distemper vaccine for foxes in the early 20th Century. They were producing high-quality, safe pet food _decades _before Science Diet existed. That's just pure ignorance on the part of your vet. I think I'd be tempted to call Fromm and suggest they get in touch with the vet to educate him. 

My young vet is open-minded -- he will talk with me about the science on anything, and we have a deal that he'll read any peer-reviewed journal articles on alternative stuff I find that I'm interested in, and he'll even run it by board certified experts at the vet school if it's promising stuff, to get their view. Our deal is that we'll make decisions together guided by science--we're partners in the dogs' health. He will tell me when he thinks something is a scam or "snake oil," esp. where the science just doesn't support the claim. He's also open-minded enough to look at the evidence right in front of him (my dogs!).

He has a lot of clients that feed raw, though it's not his preference. He will even admit he's seen more salmonella cases in dogs on kibble than raw dogs. His bottom line is that the proof of good nutrition is in the overall condition in the dog -- and mine look great (two on Fromm, one on The Honest Kitchen + beef). When he saw the beef/THK diet solve rectal inflammation that he thought was a precursor to PAF, he wrote down the name of the food so that he could tell other clients with major food allergies about THK as an option to RX kibble. The proof this diet works is in my dog's rear-end, which transformed from red, bloody, and polyp-filled to pink and healthy in just a few months.

When I told him I wanted the dogs' various vax always separated by 3 weeks, he smiled and said, "Fantastic. Most people think that's inconvenient, but we love it when clients want to do that. To encourage it, we will not charge you an extra office visit for that if you are just staggering the shots."

I found him by asking shelter staff and rescue people when I moved here to tell me whom they most trusted -- this clinic came up over and over, for good reason. 

If I were you, I'd email your local GSD rescue, and ask whom they take their dogs to. Most rescues LOVE to sing the praises of the vets who save our dogs' lives and who have been there for us in the middle of the night with a sick dog. We know which ones in town aren't afraid of the breed, understand GSD health issues, and are proactive about senior care. We also know which ones we personally avoid.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

It is always good to be proactive when going to vets...I've found they are condescending often when it comes to nutrition.
They tell you your dog looks great, then when they find out what you are feeding start in on the fear mongering.
Not many are in favor of raw feeding whatsoever, and some people don't feed a balanced raw diet so it gives them fuel to argue against it. 
I've been trying to find a good vet that is helpful with vaccination protocols and fine with doing a mimimal schedule, but they all push the 3, 5 or 7 way. My own vet doesn't even have just the distemper/parvo combo on hand as they have the hepatitis added.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

"She essentially said that I would be an idiot to switch him, and that he stood a very high chance of getting very badly sick"

Hmmmm, wonder if that vet saw the new test results that included some of the Hills/Science Diet products?
Healthy dog's can process salmonella, But, Mycotoxins are are the serious things that make dogs' sick!

Who's the idiot now? 

Association for Truth in Pet Food announces the publication of The Pet Food Test Results. This history making project is all thanks to some very determined pet food consumers. 

The Pet Food Test Results | Association for Truth in Pet Food
Per site: "Please share this image with other pet food consumers on social media and email to your government representatives."

Moms


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Here is information on that report that explains some of the findings: https://weethnutrition.wordpress.co...nce-of-peer-review-or-how-to-spot-a-huckster/ 

I think vets see a lot of things that we do not, and work with a lot of clients that won't give their dogs distemper shot because they don't have a bad temper, and get mad that they spayed their dog and now they can't have puppies, and who think they know what they are doing when they feed, but see the previous 2 examples. 

I don't agree with the science diet thing, but if my vet is great overall, and my animals are doing well, we can talk about food without either of us getting defensive.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Here is information on that report that explains some of the findings: https://weethnutrition.wordpress.co...nce-of-peer-review-or-how-to-spot-a-huckster/


Hi Jean,
I always respect your knowledge in your posts and enjoy reading them.

So do you feel that the testing from INTI Laboratories was invalid?
"Testing was performed with the assistance of INTI Services. Eleven pet food products were ordered online (shipped directly from online retailer to INTI Services), one pet food product was purchased directly from a veterinarian. Products were shipped ‘blind’ to numerous laboratories contracted by INTI Service."

Just curious about your thoughts on this.

Moms


----------



## Ashley_Howard (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks for everyones input! I am currently in the process of looking for another vet. I was really put off with how she spoke to me. Also, she's not that old - probably late 20's. I swear she looks like she just stepped out of school. She's been pushing the SD on me since I brought Riley in at 8 weeks and told her I was feeding Fromm. I politely told her at that time I was happy with my choice of food. Then she pushes it on me again. I'm getting a little sick of being pushed around by her. Unfortunately I don't have a vehicle, so her location is really convenient for me as it's only a 10 minute walk. Going to be hard to find another one that is so easy to get to. 

It's so incredibly frustrating because you expect your vet to have your animals best interest at heart, and it just really doesn't feel that way.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Ashley_Howard said:


> Thanks for everyones input! I am currently in the process of looking for another vet. I was really put off with how she spoke to me. Also, she's not that old - probably late 20's. I swear she looks like she just stepped out of school. She's been pushing the SD on me since I brought Riley in at 8 weeks and told her I was feeding Fromm. I politely told her at that time I was happy with my choice of food. Then she pushes it on me again. I'm getting a little sick of being pushed around by her. Unfortunately I don't have a vehicle, so her location is really convenient for me as it's only a 10 minute walk. Going to be hard to find another one that is so easy to get to.
> 
> It's so incredibly frustrating because you expect your vet to have your animals best interest at heart, and it just really doesn't feel that way.


I'm in the same position (don't drive). So instead of the bad vet (2 blocks away) I will be back to using taxi's for vet trips. That's ok - mine has had all the vac's and won't need a vet for a while, but if she does - it will be to the new place I have picked out. Taxi might be an option for you. Extra $, but worth the peace of mind.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Don't feel alone. 
After operating on my Siamese kitten who had an undescended testicle (and directly referencing the fact that he was raw fed) the vet said to me...
"If you think your cat is a lean, mean, meat eating machine...he's not. He has a fat pad." 
WTH? 
He was, and continues to be, very lean-not the least bit overweight by any stretch of the imagination. Like almost every Siamese I have ever had-whether kibble fed or raw fed- many have a bit of a fat pad on their abdomen.
So...don't think you are the only one receiving nasty comments pertaining to raw feeding.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I learned talking diet with one of the two vets I use is not part of our exchange.....if she asks in the future what I feed my dog, I will just tell her " that wonderful food in the shiny bags you sell out front in the lobby".....unless of course this particular vet believes there is a nutritional issue. The other vet will completely discuss my dog's raw diet and be helpful...and act just as you cited "...you expect your vet to have your animals best interest at heart,...". With the one vet who is completely anti -raw....I just stated, it is what I am feeding her and will continue to feed her, so it is not a matter which is up for debate but of course would appreciate any information you can provide as I take this path.

SuperG


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes, my vet told me this too basically. Then a new vet was hired but she couldn't afford to support me as she is an employee from this office. So she told me, "Whatever you are doing seems to be working".
With Deja I decided to switch to a more supportive clinic. They still recommend SD but support me in my choices. She is the best proof that raw is good.


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

Now that I remember more than one pet shop gave me this on feeding orijien:
One calling me stupid to change.

They spoke highly of his in stock brands so he wouldn't lose my bussiness.
Dogs can not handle heat in Cyprus and because of that they can not have a high meat diet (all while us humans feast on Greek med diet in the same heat.)

I wonder where they got the intense studies on how heat effects digestion in dogs, and how it got translated to Greek so fast 

He said this about arcana and orijien....


----------



## cranster (Jan 14, 2015)

Ashley_Howard said:


> Thanks for everyones input! I am currently in the process of looking for another vet. I was really put off with how she spoke to me. Also, she's not that old - probably late 20's. I swear she looks like she just stepped out of school. She's been pushing the SD on me since I brought Riley in at 8 weeks and told her I was feeding Fromm. I politely told her at that time I was happy with my choice of food. Then she pushes it on me again. I'm getting a little sick of being pushed around by her. Unfortunately I don't have a vehicle, so her location is really convenient for me as it's only a 10 minute walk. Going to be hard to find another one that is so easy to get to.
> 
> It's so incredibly frustrating because you expect your vet to have your animals best interest at heart, and it just really doesn't feel that way.


OP, The very same happened to me last week with Tesla and I am also looking for a new vet.

When I told her I was feeding raw, her first point of discouragement was the salmonella risk, then she said I was taking big risks with the phosphorus:calcium ratio... 
Like you, I've done a TON of research to make sure I'm making the best choices for my pup and I felt like I had a pretty good handle on balanced meals etc. When I tried to discuss it further with her to see if she could provide me with information that maybe I hadn't come across she flat out said, "I don't really know that much about it, I can just tell you that I don't recommend it."

That was so off-putting! How can you not recommend something that you don't know much about?

I'm a health care professional (for people), and while patients may make choices that I don't necessarily agree with, I make sure that I'm educated on the pros and cons of all the options so that we can discuss and I can make sure they are provided with the information they need to make an informed decision. 
There was none of that happening at this vet appointment and I was directed towards Science Diet in such a way that it seemed that feeding anything outside of that would be irresponsible.

I came away from that appointment feeling pretty discouraged and disappointed, but going back over the research and then reading over all kinds of threads on this forum and the experiences of others has definitely built up my confidence again. 
I do believe that raw is the best way to go and I'll continue feeding it. 

You're definitely not the only one with this experience!! Best of luck with the new vet search!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

cranster said:


> then she said I was taking big risks with the phosphorus:calcium ratio...
> 
> !


now this I could buy. It's why I feed a commercial raw to a growing pup. Some people have much experience feeding home made to pups and are comfortable with it. I'm to paranoid and want to know the pup is getting the right balance.


----------



## cranster (Jan 14, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> now this I could buy. It's why I feed a commercial raw to a growing pup. Some people have much experience feeding home made to pups and are comfortable with it. I'm to paranoid and want to know the pup is getting the right balance.


Definitely a valid point! That was one of my concerns too.
But after a lot of reading and thanks to some great links posted on these forums, my understanding is that with the right understanding and planning re: the RMB portion of meals it is not that difficult to achieve (please jump in and correct me if I'm wrong!)

I do have a few tubs of commercial raw in the fridge as well


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It's really not difficult. However, do you want to be your puppy's bones on getting it right as a new person to raw? I didn't. I fed commercial several times a week, gave chicken feet as snacks and fed home made a few times a week. And me...I have SPREADSHEETS...yeah, I'm THAT person.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

This is definitely frustrating because I would like there to be a happy medium where we can have the benefits of conventional medicine while reaping the rewards of natural healthy lifestyles for our animals. Sadly this happens in the human medical field too. However I feel like it is definitely worse in the veterinary world!! 

It is so interesting because we would never feed humans dry cheap kibble for every meal, we know that real foods and what we were made to eat are better for health! If the dog is healthy on the diet then why should the vet tell you otherwise? I personally think it is pure laziness of a Dr. of any sort that doesn't take the time to research new developments in science and consumer fads, in fact how are they supposed to give good health care if they don't understand the implications of these feeding types?! 

If you have the option I would call around and ask different vets their opinions on the subject, if you don't maybe do research, find reputable sources and print off the information and next time you visit let them have it and say "If you have any interest this is why I am choosing to feed raw". Don't lie because it could affect the health care they can provide your dog!! It's not your vet's job to judge what you feed your pet unless for some reason it is affecting your pet in a negative way!


----------



## cranster (Jan 14, 2015)

You're speaking my language Jax  
you and I are the same re: spreadsheets

Cheers to that


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

A lot of vets worry about feeding raw. Not a big surprise there I guess. Sometimes you just need to stand up for what you want. So go ahead and feed raw - you've been given the resources you need. Your dog will love it.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

one reason I've experienced for vets not feeling comfortable about their clients feeding raw, is the client isn't doing it correctly...if the client proves through knowledge they are actually doing it correctly, the vet has nothing to counter it. 
Some feed raw, but aren't feeding a balanced diet for the dog, and then the vets are all over it. I still feel that green tripe is optimal as a daily addition for a growing puppy, the cal/phos levels are equal and the digestive enzymes and probiotics are helpful.
I have been reading over some diet plans from Monica Segal for growing pup and there is so much scientific stuff, not many commercial diets(no matter how great they are) are going to give the same results as a specific diet plan for an individual puppy.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

A friend of mine just lost his 11 year old poodle. He was feeding Beneful Original Dog Food Dry. The poor dogs kidneys shut down, His vet asked what the dog was eating, and after he told her. She told him there is an on going lawsuit. My question is. If they know this is killing dogs, why wont they pull it from the shelf, or at least warn people.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> one reason I've experienced for vets not feeling comfortable about their clients feeding raw, is the client isn't doing it correctly...if the client proves through knowledge they are actually doing it correctly, the vet has nothing to counter it.
> Some feed raw, but aren't feeding a balanced diet for the dog, and then the vets are all over it. I still feel that green tripe is optimal as a daily addition for a growing puppy, the cal/phos levels are equal and the digestive enzymes and probiotics are helpful.
> I have been reading over some diet plans from Monica Segal for growing pup and there is so much scientific stuff, not many commercial diets(no matter how great they are) are going to give the same results as a specific diet plan for an individual puppy.


A place I was looking at offers a monthly pre made plan based on the dogs weight. They give tripe with every order as part of the balanced meal.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Loneforce said:


> A friend of mine just lost his 11 year old poodle. He was feeding Beneful Original Dog Food Dry. The poor dogs kidneys shut down, His vet asked what the dog was eating, and after he told her. She told him there is an on going lawsuit. My question is. If they know this is killing dogs, why wont they pull it from the shelf, or at least warn people.


There is stuff all over the place about Beneful for a while now.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

llombardo said:


> A place I was looking at offers a monthly pre made plan based on the dogs weight. They give tripe with every order as part of the balanced meal.


what place is this?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Loneforce said:


> A friend of mine just lost his 11 year old poodle. He was feeding Beneful Original Dog Food Dry. The poor dogs kidneys shut down, His vet asked what the dog was eating, and after he told her. She told him there is an on going lawsuit. My question is. If they know this is killing dogs, why wont they pull it from the shelf, or at least warn people.


they have ramped up the advertising and say these allegations have no worth. sad, especially when dogs are suffering from kidney damage. Hard slow way to deteriorate.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

llombardo said:


> There is stuff all over the place about Beneful for a while now.


So why is it still on the shelf? Is my question. I warn everyone I can about recall alerts, and have even told people about that food too. It is like they don't believe it. His wife bought it while she was out because the dog needed food. It took 3 weeks for it to make his dog sick. They had no idea, about it. Even though I told him a while ago about it. I just guess people forget. I did not even know it was still on the shelves...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> what place is this?


Raw Paws. New owner, new website, some really neat stuff. They even added a raw diet calculator. I'm thinking of putting Apollo on it for a little bit after this bag of food.

Example for one month


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Loneforce said:


> So why is it still on the shelf? Is my question. I warn everyone I can about recall alerts, and have even told people about that food too. It is like they don't believe it. His wife bought it while she was out because the dog needed food. It took 3 weeks for it to make his dog sick. They had no idea, about it. Even though I told him a while ago about it. I just guess people forget. I did not even know it was still on the shelves...


That's a good question. I don't understsnd how people are still buying it.


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

llombardo said:


> That's a good question. I don't understsnd how people are still buying it.


Something that is convinient... I.e. Cheap. Packaged. And is marketed to provide everything your dog will ever need for the rest of his life is an easy sell.

People like to invalidate or seek guidance from people that make their life easier, and give them assurance they are doing the best for their dogs.

I still feed kibble. It is a convenience. It is more affordable. Yet I like to call a spade a spade (as I often say). 
I believe feeding fresh human grade food will always be superior. I chose not to.

Some people don't like to live with the idea, that they can be doing better for their dogs, yet chose not to. Some people will act, and research, and go fresh. Whilst others will just chose to acknowledge the information that makes them feel better about themselves. 

Others, like me, will accept the choices I make, and not act like I am doing more for my dogs, or doing it just because it is in their best interest. I invest in a good high end kibble. For now that is enough for me and my conciense.
But I acknowledge that other people are doing more for their dogs in nutrition.


----------



## kburrow11 (Jan 31, 2014)

I've been extremely lucky in the vet I found for Vida. When I told her I was feeding Vida a raw diet, she said that she normally didn't recommend raw diets because of the danger of misinformed people giving their dogs woefully unbalanced meals, but that I was obviously doing it right, as she had never seen a healthier dog or one with as good of a coat.


----------



## nezzz (Jan 20, 2013)

I think my vet is pretty cool with what I feed even if it is a real mash of everything including raw, kibble, bones, fruit and veg, oil and supplements all in the same meal. He trusts I know what I am doing when he sees the condition of my dogs but he does always remind me to keep it balanced all the time. So far all I've done is take my dog to the vet for her yearly shots and checkup.

That said he does push Science Diet to the other customers. Can't blame him though, when you see the condition some of the dogs come in. In such cases Science Diet is good for quick fixes and short term problems like tummy aches or identifying food allergies. For long term ailments like kidney disease or IBS though, I think strict control of a dog's diet would be better.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Its ironic. I live in an area that is full of wild game. So many deer they're hardly hunted because the meat is not as desirable as Elk or Moose. The hunters pack out the meat that is suitable for steaks or roasts and leave the rest. The remainder of one of these animals could feed a dog for a year. But, the hunters aren't the sort that would portion raw to make sure the balance was right. Most of their dogs get cheap dry food.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I do not always agree with my vet regarding diet, vaccines, or alternative pain management either. 

So I have 3 vets. I drive 100 miles one way for vaccines and titers when needed. I drive the same distance for Kayos pain management. 

My local vet gets most everything else. My local vet is in his 50's but pretty well informed and forward thinking. He is just more traditional. He knows I take my dogs to other vets and has never said a word to me about it. I am honest with him regarding my dogs care and he also knows I am not the average dog owner that will trust everything he says without question. We have a good working relationship. He also has a sub specialty in animal nutrition and does NOT push Science Diet, he does not even carry it. He does not push any particular brand of food. He knows what I feed and approves. I feed Earthborn Holistic Kibble supplemented with raw meat and veggies.

Both vets I use in Tulsa also approve of what I feed. But even if none of them did I would still consider that I was intelligent enough to make a decision on my dogs care.

I would be very insulted if my vet called me an idiot. 

Several years ago when I lived in Oregon, our vet kept on my to neuter Havoc. I planned on waiting until his growth plates closed. I finally told her if she mentioned it again I would leave the practice. I further told her I would neuter him when I got good and ready to do it. 

So to the OP - if this vet is within waling distance and you can work around this issue then do so. But stand your ground and tell her you won't be talked to like that and you make the care decision for your dog, not her.


----------



## reck0n3r (Jul 29, 2012)

My vet was pretty similar.

We have to keep in mind that medical school and vet school curricula are generally dominated by the pharmaceutical industry - which means as much as they're being taught something about "health" and biological processes, and how to identify diseases and illnesses (without being taught the cause, guess why?) - that above all else, they're being taught how to keep the constant business flowing through their doors, as well as those of highly profitable, and extremely corrupt pharmaceutical corporations.

To put it simply, why would they shoot themselves in the foot by getting to the root cause of the problems?

By law, they are mandated to make profits for their shareholders. Essentially, by any means necessary.

Getting to the root cause of disease, be it pet or human, would cripple them financially.

Since I made the switch to raw (my dog was just around 13 months old or so, and had lots of health issues), he hasn't needed to see a vet a single time in the past 2 years.

There were several times I was about to lose it on the vet, but the best revenge - ironically, and sadly- is having a healthy dog.

I don't think this would be as much of a problem with old school vets, who haven't been tainted with the big pharma brainwashing regimen the more recent vets will have been subjected to.


----------

